# Help with Fluval Spec



## minnnt (3 Feb 2012)

Hi there. Hoping to be getting a Fluval Spec soon and just looking for some advice and inspiration on what to do with it? I know it is going to be a chalenge due to it only being about 7 litres in volume, but wanting to create a nice little scape of some sort. 

Any idea's/advice/help much appreciated. 

David.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Feb 2012)

Hi David,
i have 2 of these tanks, although in no way are they scaped. They were used as bedside lamps each housing a single siamese fighter (now been moved to the kitchen for ease of maintenance).
Ive often thought about what id do if i were to scape them and i think it is all about scale and suitability in such a small space.
Id opt for a sand/fine gravel substrate and a rocky scape ( seiryu stone/mini landscape rock would be a good choice) with one of the dwarf anubias species and moss. Maybe even dwarf ferns and pelia. If your sticking with stock lighting beware that it is low light and choose appropriately.
Turnover is not a problem in these little tanks and you might even need to turn the flow down!
These would be ideal pico shrimp tanks and then you wouldnt need to buy a heater.
If youre wanting something a little more demanding plant wise youll definitely need to upgrade the lighting. HC would look great and be well scaled.
As for c02, id go down the liquid carbon route as space is limited and even the smallest diffusers would be intrusive. 
Keep us posted on how its going, and be prepared to top up daily as evaporation is fast in such a small volume!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## minnnt (3 Feb 2012)

Hi Ady, thanks for the swift reply. I really like the idea of it being used as a bedside lamp... Wonder what the missus would make of that?  

Was considering HC, but how would i upgrade the light? Which species of Anubias and Fern would you suggest then? I also have some Flourish Excel leftover that i eventually plan to replace with EC. Will also be dosing EI aswell.  

Would also stock it initially with a few Cherries until i could find something a little more desireable for a decent price. 

Thanks.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Hi Ady, thanks for the swift reply. I really like the idea of it being used as a bedside lamp... Wonder what the missus would make of that?
> 
> Was considering HC, but how would i upgrade the light? Which species of Anubias and Fern would you suggest then? I also have some Flourish Excel leftover that i eventually plan to replace with EC. Will also be dosing EI aswell.
> 
> ...




Buy the Mrs one as well and she will be happy.  And you get TWO new tanks into the bargain


----------



## Ady34 (3 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Hi Ady, thanks for the swift reply. I really like the idea of it being used as a bedside lamp... Wonder what the missus would make of that?
> 
> Was considering HC, but how would i upgrade the light? Which species of Anubias and Fern would you suggest then? I also have some Flourish Excel leftover that i eventually plan to replace with EC. Will also be dosing EI aswell.
> 
> ...



Hi again,
light upgrades are relitively straightforward and many companies including fluval/hagen do clip on t5 9 and 11watt lighting units for small tanks, which attach to the aquarium in much the same way as the stock spec led lighting does.
Regarding anubias and ferns, maybe anubias nana and microsorum pteropus 'petite'. Im sure there is now an even smaller form of anubias than nana, but im not 100% sure.
Both flourish excel and easy carbo are good sources of liquid carbon, and although i havnt used the EI fertilisation method yet, many have excellent results.
Cherrio,
Ady.


----------



## minnnt (3 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> minnnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! Yeah she would love that...    

Didn't realise the light upgrade would be that easy. The previous owner of it grew HC in it without issue, but used the Fluval Stratum substrate aswell, so maybe that helped? Any other options for a carpeting/foreground plant that would grow with the standard lighting? Already got a moss carpet going in another tank so fancy something else? Currently dosing EI in all my other tanks and working a treat. Tried TPN+ before and wasn't that impressed tbh.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See Ianho's Nano thread mate.  He swapped out for an LED and the result was stunning.


----------



## minnnt (3 Feb 2012)

Yeah i have seen it a few times. really coming along. 

Any thoughts on scaping?


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Yeah i have seen it a few times. really coming along.
> 
> Any thoughts on scaping?



Limited due to size.  But how about a "tree scape" using something like this... covered in moss, up on a mound, with a couple of other plants varieties surrounding it, one type getting 5 to 8 cms and the other a low carpet ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NATURAL-S...upplies_Fish&hash=item1c23736240#ht_500wt_870


----------



## toaster (3 Feb 2012)

I would recommend a spec definitely, they are great little tanks. Today I upgraded to the 11w fluval and it makes a great difference. Currently trying to carpet Pogo Helferi in it with EI dosing and EasyCarbo


----------



## tim (4 Feb 2012)

had a spec for about 12 months using 11 w superfish clip on light grown hc and hairgrass carpets


----------



## minnnt (9 Feb 2012)

Hey Tim, thanks for the info. I may go with HC then. Unsure what else though. Should be arriving tomorrow... Can't wait! Although i am unsure why as i have no idea how to scape it. haha. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Hey Tim, thanks for the info. I may go with HC then. Unsure what else though. Should be arriving tomorrow... Can't wait! Although i am unsure why as i have no idea how to scape it. haha.
> 
> Thanks again.



What were your thoughts in my "tree" idea ?  I think it would look cool


----------



## minnnt (12 Feb 2012)

Hey Antipofish. Plan sounds good mate. But i am thinking of going with rock? Probably Lava Rock. 

Unfortunately the Spec arrived broken, so i am on the hunt for a replacement. Was going to get the Betta Cube, but couldn't bring myself to pay £60 at the LFS for one. So... a trip to Home Bargains is on the cards for this morning. 

Shame about the Spec though as it did look a great little bit of kit!


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Hey Antipofish. Plan sounds good mate. But i am thinking of going with rock? Probably Lava Rock.
> 
> Unfortunately the Spec arrived broken, so i am on the hunt for a replacement. Was going to get the Betta Cube, but couldn't bring myself to pay £60 at the LFS for one. So... a trip to Home Bargains is on the cards for this morning.
> 
> Shame about the Spec though as it did look a great little bit of kit!



Bummer.  Can't you get it replaced, or was it a private sale ? I hope you are getting a refund.  
Whats "Home Bargains" ??
Have you seen this....  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TMC-Aquag...upplies_Fish&hash=item4cfd7b29c2#ht_621wt_914

Lava rock sounds good.


----------



## minnnt (12 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the link. Tis a very good price. I believe Jack Middleton has one of these? 

Went with the Home Bargains tank in the end. WIll get a journal going soon so keep an eye out matey. 

Home Bargains is a kind of cheap shop. They sell a small aquarium kit on their pet section... £12!


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. Tis a very good price. I believe Jack Middleton has one of these?
> 
> Went with the Home Bargains tank in the end. WIll get a journal going soon so keep an eye out matey.
> 
> Home Bargains is a kind of cheap shop. They sell a small aquarium kit on their pet section... £12!



chuck up a quick pic of it on here. I'm too impatient to wait for your journal, lol


----------



## minnnt (12 Feb 2012)

Journal is up and running matey


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

minnnt said:
			
		

> Journal is up and running matey



Blardy hell, that was fast !


----------

